# First bikepacking trip with my new Salsa Mukluk



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

There is a longer writeup in my blog. Here is just a map link and some pictures.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Excellent pictures and writeup as usual Peter! Looks like it was a great trip! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

That last photo made me laugh... I know that experience. Nice photos! Looks like you had a pretty good trip, although sections that were "unridable" on a Mukluk make me think twice about wanting to do the same trip on my Ogre...


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Nice trip thanks for posting.

--Lars


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Man that is great! Thank you so much!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Very nice Outsider!! Looks like a fat bike worthy area you have there to tour in!:thumbsup:


----------



## Stinky Ninja (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow, this looks amazing!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## janowitz (Sep 10, 2008)

Unbeliveable. wonderfull. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tin Turtle (Sep 6, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

That was AWESOM...!


----------



## evelynbrown000 (Sep 17, 2012)

I like your bike! Nice tires. Is the link broken?


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

The links should ok from what I can see. There was a problem with blogger a few days ago, though.

And the area is very nice. It is however a journey of almost 20 hours by train and bus, so I don't go there too often.


----------

